# Hello



## Nicole.P (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, Just a quick introduction  I have recently retired my guinea pigs from showing and breeding so am looking into turning my love of mice into a full on hobby. I only have 6 mice currently but waiting for this number to grow rapidly


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, great! Welcome Nicole


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Nicole.P (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks 

Numbers have already doubled :shock: got some great mice on the way. Looking at peoples set ups currently as there are so many different variations


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome, and best of luck with your mice! Do you have any goals you're aiming for while breeding?


----------

